# dauerhafter Speedtest, jemand eine Idee?



## nuhll (10. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
um die Antenne vom Telekom Hybrid auszurichten suche ich eine Möglichkeit die Leitung dauerhaft "speed zu testen".

Ich könnte natürlich ne 10GB Datei downloaden... aber vllt gibts ja was anderes, besseres...?

Und ja, ich weiß das ich es anhand der Werte ausrichten kann, dabei hab ich aber festgestellt das sich diese Werte beim benutzen der Leitung nach unten verschlechtern, eventuell gibts eine Ausrichtung wobei ich im normal Betrieb "weniger" Empfang hab, dafür aber in Benutzung schneller laden kann... wer weiß...


----------



## norse (12. Oktober 2015)

Sinnvollste ist ein großer Download ... punkt. Damit hast du ein Realszenario und siehst was du bekommst.


----------



## nuhll (12. Oktober 2015)

Kennst du llt ein Programm was wieder und wieder das selbe Runterlädt...?


----------



## Abductee (12. Oktober 2015)

Lad dir einfach von verschiedenen Servern 3-4 Linux-Iso`s.
CentOS Mirror

Eine einzelne Datei hilft nicht, das sollte wirklich von mehreren Quellen stammen.
Von allen Downloads zählst du die Downloadgeschwindigkeit dann zusammen und hast damit deine maximale Downloadgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Deep Thought (12. Oktober 2015)

Man kann auch eine Datei von einem zweiten Rechner im LAN runter ziehen. Erstens erzeugt man so nicht unnötig Mülltraffic, und zweitens reizt man das WLAN so auch deutlich besser aus, als mit einem "langsamen" Internet-Download.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube dem TE geht es darum die LTE-Verbindung zu testen, oder?!


----------



## nuhll (12. Oktober 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich glaube dem TE geht es darum die LTE-Verbindung zu testen, oder?!



Völlig korrekt.


----------



## nuhll (3. Januar 2016)

Okay, neue Idee.

Ich habe ja nen Homeserver mit Debian Linux. Jetzt könnte ich ja einfach ein Shellskript schreiben was eine Datei jede Stunde in Dev/null runterlädt. (und die Geschwindigkeit mitloggt)

Nur leider weiß ich nicht wie man so ein Skript schreibt. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Guckler (3. Januar 2016)

Google mal nach Speedtest tele 2 dort gibt's eine 1TB Testdatei per http/ftp uploaden ist per ftp auch möglich 
Befehl um in dev null zu schreiben:   wget -O /dev/null http://speedtest.tele2.net/1000GB.zip


----------



## Abductee (3. Januar 2016)

Mich würd interessieren was du mit dem Test bezwecken willst.
Beschwerde weil die versprochene Geschwindigkeit nicht eingehalten wird?


----------



## FlyingPC (3. Januar 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Mich würd interessieren was du mit dem Test bezwecken willst.
> Beschwerde weil die versprochene Geschwindigkeit nicht eingehalten wird?


Hier:


nuhll schrieb:


> Hallo,
> um die Antenne vom Telekom Hybrid auszurichten


----------



## Abductee (3. Januar 2016)

Die originale Antenne ist doch keine für Richtfunk?


----------



## nuhll (3. Januar 2016)

Es gibt keine Originale, jedenfalls ist keine dabei.

Das mit dem Ausrichten hat sich übrigens erledigt.

Ich mache jetzt jede Stunde 3 Speedtests a 100MB um zu beweisen das die Telekom ein Betrügerverein is... 

PS:


> 2016-01-03 13:57:50 (930 KB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [1048576/1048576]
> 2016-01-03 13:57:51 (931 KB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [1048576/1048576]
> 2016-01-03 14:02:22 (1.02 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [111149056/111149056]
> 2016-01-03 14:04:16 (948 KB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [111149056/111149056]
> ...



Die Telekom behauptet es gibt keine Probleme... das ist was ich von meinen bis zu 56Mbits bekomme.. 

Ich lass das jetzt mal ne Weile laufen...

PPS: Was ich gesucht habe war sowas wie:


> 0 * * * * for i in $(seq 3); do wget -O /dev/null "http://speedtest.netcologne.de/test_100mb.bin" 2>&1 | grep '\([0-9.]\+ [KM]B/s\)' >> /speedtest; done



(speichert alles unter "/speedtest"


----------



## Abductee (4. Januar 2016)

Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden, würd mich interessieren wie die Telekom argumentiert.


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Januar 2016)

Bei 56 geh ich mal von 6000RAM + Speedoption 50 aus.
Dann Stimmen die Werte aber auch. Sieht nur danach aus, als ob es manchmal Probleme mit dem Tunnel gibt


----------



## HisN (4. Januar 2016)

https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iperf

Das ist ein Server/Client Speedtest.
Damit testet man eigentlich die Bandbreite im Netzwerk. Aber man kann es auch dauerhaft laufen lassen.
Du bekommst nur keine Anzeige, das müsstest Du mit einem zweiten Programm nebenher machen. Z.b. mit bwm-ng

Aber dafür müsste halt auf der anderen Seite der Antenne ein Rechner stehen, den Du "erreichen" kannst.
Also z.b. ein Miet-Server.


----------



## nuhll (4. Januar 2016)

Korrekt, ist aber kein RAM ist 6Mbit gedrosselt auf 5,5, obwohl technisch 12+ möglich wären (nachweislich).

Hatte schon einige kontakte mit der Telekom, welche nicht einlenken will und dabei bleibt das es keine Probleme gibt.

Wie man sieht, wenn LTE funktioniert sind 20-30 Mbit kein Problem, damit wäre ich zufrieden (in etwa die hälfte von dem was ich bezahle).

Leider ist es aber (gefühlt, mit dem Test will ich das beweisen) gerade zur Prime Time, bzw. wenn ich zuhause bin so das wir oft mit 2-7 Mbits rumgurken...

Mit dem Log der jetzt die nächsten Wochen entsteht kann ich BEWEISEN, das IRGENDWAS nciht stimmt und kann hoffentlich die Telekom dazu bringen ihren Betrug bei anderen Menschen, welche nicht so viel Ahnung von der Materie haben, auszulassen.

PS:



> 2016-01-04 00:01:29 (1.20 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [111149056/111149056]
> 2016-01-04 00:02:34 (1.63 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [111149056/111149056]
> 2016-01-04 00:03:24 (2.13 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [111149056/111149056]
> 2016-01-04 01:00:30 (3.70 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [111149056/111149056]
> ...



Nein... es ist nichts überlastet, Telekom


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Januar 2016)

Du weißt schon, dass du kein Anrecht auf den LTE Speed hast? Hybrid ist nicht ohne Grund kostenlos. Mit Hybrid bist du der letzte,  der Zugang zu LTE bekommt. Erst kommen die Leute mit via Funk Anschlüssen und mobilen LTE Verträgen und dann erst die Hybrid Kunden. Das mit den nachweislich mehr DSL ist auch so eine Sache. Was ist denn dein Nachweis für mehr DSL Speed?


----------



## nuhll (4. Januar 2016)

Die Illegale Freischaltung seitens Telekom auf 14 Mbit für 1 Monat, ohne Probleme.

PS:
Irreführende Telekom-Werbung: Maximalspeed darf nicht zu weit über Mittelwert liegen - Golem.de

Und bitte wo ist Hybrid kostenlos? Da hab ich was verpasst, ich zahl sogar extra für die "Speed" Option.

Nenne es wie du willst, ich bleibe dabei, es ist Betrug wenn ich jmd verschiedene Leistung zum selben Preis verkaufe. 

Bis zu 16Mbit DSL zahle ich), gedrosselt wird auf 5,5 Mbits, möglich sind zwischen 12 und 14.

Sollense mich aus dem Vertrag lassen oder mir einen 6Mbit Tarif anbieten, ist ja wohl nicht zu viel verlangt? 

Und dann erwarte ich auch keine 50Mbits, ich wäre mit stabilen 20-30 durchaus zufrieden, aber wie du oben siehst erhalte ich durch das Hybrid oft nur 2-3 Mbits mehr als ohne...


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Januar 2016)

Die Speedoption gibt nur an was du maximal mit LTE dazu bekommst und auch nur die kostet extra. Hybrid an sich ist kostenlos. Es gibt auch kein 6000er Vertrag. Es gibt nur einen Grundtarif, und der ist bis zu 16000. Genaue Geschwindigkeit kann man dann der Auftragsbestätigung entnehmen und gegebenenfalls in Widerspruch gehen. 
Deine DSL Geschwindigkeit wird von der Leitungsdämpfung in der Datenbank bestimmt. Nur weil es bei dir mal schneller ging, heißt es noch lange nicht das es so für die Telekom gut ist. Man möchte eine stabile Leitung gewährleisten. Du bist ja auch nicht alleine im Kabel. Man kann nur mit speziellen Messungen herauszufinden, ob wirklich mehr möglich ist.
Betrug ist es lange nicht, da alles so auch einzusehen ist


----------



## nuhll (4. Januar 2016)

Ich hab wirklich kein Bock hier mit dir zu diskutieren.

Das hab ich in dem Forum schon durch und bringt nix als ärger. 

Aber hast du dich nie gefragt wieso es keinen 6k Tarif mehr gibt?  Oder wies kein 8, 16 k RAM geschaltet wird? Glaube einfach nicht alles was dir Firmen weiß machen wollen, so viel kann ich dir nur mitgeben. Du musst heutzutage um alles kämpfen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Januar 2016)

Es gibt unterschiedliche RAM Profile. 8k und 12k gibt's. Die heißen nach Außen trotzdem alle gleich und sind nur über Annex J möglich.
Ich glaube nicht was man mir weiß machen will, sonder versuche dir nur mit meinem Wissen zu helfen. Von DSL habe ich einfach mehr Ahnung


----------



## nuhll (4. Januar 2016)

Das erkläre dann bitte mal der Telekom.  Da wird kein RAM geschaltet, "ist nicht möglich". Diese Lügner!


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. Januar 2016)

6000 werden in der Regel als RAM geschaltet. Du liegst wahrscheinlich aber auf nem alten ATM Port oder hast RAM


----------



## nuhll (4. Januar 2016)

Wir hatten RAM, haben dann auf Hybrid mit 6k IP Anschluss gewechselt.

Edit: also ich meine 16k, da es ja keine kleineren Tarife mehr gibt, werde aber auf 5,5 gedrosselt.


----------



## Netter_Support (5. Januar 2016)

nuhll schrieb:


> Wir hatten RAM, haben dann auf Hybrid mit 6k IP Anschluss gewechselt.


Hatten RAM (vllt 6k?) und nur oben drauf die Hybrid Option?

Ich weiß nicht was du dich so aufregst und noch eingebildet dazu. Man versucht dir alles vorgekocht zu erklären.. 
Wenn du dir so geil darauf bist Recht zu haben, aber die Telekom sagt dir was anderes, warum schlägst du dann nicht schon längst mal mit der Pauke?
Du schreibst Nachweislich. Nachweislich würde bedeuten es liegt eindeutig an der Telekom. Hast du das der Telekom vorgeführt? Schriftlich? Antwort erhalten? Wie sieht die aus? Wenn sie deinen Nachweis widerlegen, womit argumentieren Sie?
Wenn du damit nicht zufrieden bist, und immer noch meinst die haben ein an der Klatsche, was ist mit Verbraucherschutz, RA, whatever?

Ne Diskussion wie ******* deine Leitung ist, und wie toll du bist, davon wird dein Internet auch nicht schneller. @_@

Bevor man dicke Backen hat, sollte man erst mal schauen, ob man nicht selbst der Fehler ist.


----------



## nuhll (5. Januar 2016)

Genau wegen Leute wie dir hab ich auf Diskussionen im Internet und vor allem in diesem Forum keinen bock.

"Hatten RAM (vllt 6k?) und nur oben drauf die Hybrid Option?"
Nochmal, für die Langsamleser und denker: wir HATTEN EINE 6k RAM LEITUNG. JETZT haben wir KEINE RAM mehr. Sondern "bis zu 16 Mbits" werden auf 5,5 Mbits gedrosselt, weil angeblich, technisch nicht mehr geht.  Und ja, jetzt werde ich unfreundlich und überheblich.

"Ich weiß nicht was du dich so aufregst und noch eingebildet dazu. Man versucht dir alles vorgekocht zu erklären.. "
Ich will nichts erklärt haben? Habe ich hier in dem Beitrag um Hilfe bzgl. der scheiß Geschwindigkeit gefragt? NEIN! Ich habe n ach einem dauerhaften, beleg haften Speedtest gefragt und, weil keine Hilfe kam, die Lösung netter weiße hier gepostet.

"Wenn du dir so geil darauf bist Recht zu haben, aber die Telekom sagt dir was anderes, warum schlägst du dann nicht schon längst mal mit der Pauke?"
Wie soll ich nicht Recht haben? Die Telekom sagt: Es geht technisch nicht mehr als 5,5Mbit. Tatsache ist das ich über einen Monat eine wunderbare 12k Leitung hatte...  (ein Techniker hat durch einen Telefonanruf das 5,5er Limit gelöscht)

Tatsache ist auch das ich sogar beim Vorstand war, die Telekom bleibt dabei, es besteht mit der Leitung kein Problem. Die Speedmessung über 1 Monat soll das gegenteil beweisen, was dann passiert, mal sehen.

"Du schreibst Nachweislich. Nachweislich würde bedeuten es liegt eindeutig an der Telekom. Hast du das der Telekom vorgeführt? Schriftlich? Antwort erhalten? Wie sieht die aus? Wenn sie deinen Nachweis widerlegen, womit argumentieren Sie?"
Sie schreiben es gibt kein Problem. Es würde technisch nicht mehr gehen. Es gibt keine Argumente außer, es geht nicht.

"Wenn du damit nicht zufrieden bist, und immer noch meinst die haben ein an der Klatsche, was ist mit Verbraucherschutz, RA, whatever?"
Was soll ich machen? Mir entsteht durch die lügen der Werbung ja kein Schaden UND (das kommt hinzu) bin ich so gesehen gezwungen bei der Telekom zu bleiben, obwohl Sie offenbar ******* sind, bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig bis andere Anbieter LTE Flatrates anbieten. Allerdings kann ich so sicherlich aus dem Vertrag kommen wann ich will, da Sie die versprochene Leistung ja nicht mal annähernd liefern können.

"Bevor man dicke Backen hat, sollte man erst mal schauen, ob man nicht selbst der Fehler ist."
Das geb ich dann mal direkt zurück.


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Januar 2016)

Schick mir mal per PN deine Festnetznummer. Ich schau mal nach was das für nen Port/Profil ist.  Dann sehen wir mal was du wirklich hast.


----------



## nuhll (6. Januar 2016)

Ist raus. Vllt wurde ich ja veräppelt xD. Aber 6er RAM oder nicht RAM ändert sowieso nix.


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Januar 2016)

Ist nen Annex J 5 Profil und wird entsprechend nur mit 5,5 sync. Viel mehr würde wohl dauerhaft auch nicht laufen bei der Leitungslänge. Zumindest lässt es die Datenbank nicht zu. Musst du wohl warten bis dein KVz überbaut wird.


----------



## nuhll (6. Januar 2016)

Ne, der Witz ist ja:
Upstream	Downstream
Actual Data Rate	2334	5630
Attainable Data Rate	2336	*14808*

Und wie gesagt, es lief über 1 Monat perfekt, so gut wie noch nie. (mit Sperre auf 11Mbits)

Dann gab es ein LTE Problem, also konnte, mal wieder, kein Bonding aufgebaut werden blabla hybrid nicht erreichbar. Da habe ich Idiot ein Ticket eröffnet das mal zu checken ohne das Modem zu resetten... was wurde gemacht, Router resettet, sperre wieder drin...


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Januar 2016)

Du, ich sehe deine Leitungswerte und das sogar noch ausführlicher. Die Maximalwerte sagen nicht viel aus. Deine Leitung ist knapp über 2,4km lang.
Leitungsquerschnitt und Dämpfung ist hier entscheidend. Du bist ja auch nicht alleine im Kabel. Deswegen wird so konservativ geschaltet.
Was wirklich möglich ist, kann man nur mit einer Messung vor Ort herausfinden.


----------



## nuhll (6. Januar 2016)

Und wenn Sie 10km lang ist...

Wir zahlen für "bis zu 16 Mbits". Möglich sind mindestens 11, denn die hatten wir ja schon. Und selbst 8 Wären ja schon 1/4 mehr Speed.

Und selbst wenn es irgendwann nicht mehr gehen sollte, wird die sperre halt wieder eingebaut..?

Warum ich so rum kacke wegen den paar Mbits?

Ist ganz einfach, wir sind ein Doppelhaus mit 2 Familien und einem Internetanschluss...

wir haben 4 Computer und 5 Handys 2 Tablets.... so bald irgendjmd ein Video in HD schauen möchte geht LTE an und alle anderen können Zeitkritische sachen, wie z.B. SSH, spielen, VOip vergessen... oder nur noch schlecht nutzen.

Bei 8-10Mbits sollte ein HD stream gehen ohne andere zu stören... (bei 11 wars jedenfalls so)


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2016)

Du willst doch gar keine Hilfe mehr  hier, sondern nur rumheulen.  Such dir einfach nen Anwalt oder nen anderen Anbieter um deine Interessen durch zu setzen, fertig. 
Ist ja lachhaft hier. 

4 Computer, 5 Handys, 2 Tablets und der Traffic wird weiter zu nehmen, hier sind selbst deine angepeilten 11 Mbit nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein... aber lohnt sich bestimmt dafür einen Rechtsstreit vom Zaun zu brechen.


----------



## Netter_Support (6. Januar 2016)

Ich verstehe es auch nicht. Rumpöbeln aber auf der faulen Haut sitzen bleiben. 
Es gibt Gerichtsurteile, dass wenn eine zweistellige MBit Leistung versprochen wird, du zumindest auch eine zweistellige MBit Leistung zur Verfügung stehen haben musst. Also min. 10Mbit. Bei weniger kann man eine außerordentliche Kündinung in Betracht ziehen.

TE kommt mir minderjährig vor, und weiß deshalb keine genauen Schritte. So ist meine Erfahrung bis hierher gewesen. 
Jeder andere Mensch hätte schon längst das Handeln begonnen..

Und by the way: 10 Mbit sind schon knapp bemessen um zwei Geräte mit FullHD Streams auszustatten. Da bleibt für ein drittes Gerät nichts übrig.
(Milchmädchen Rechnung: Erfahrungsberichte 6Mbit Leitung und FullHD Streams z.B. Netflix, Amazon, etc pp. 6Mbit ist für einen FullHD Stream ohne Ruckeln und vor Pufferung das mindeste.)


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2016)

Ja es gibt Momente, da hat man selbst mit den Servicemitarbeitern der Telekom Mitleid, wenn auch nur kurz.

Das  war aber ein kurzer Besuch im Forum, schöne Ferien.


----------



## nuhll (6. Januar 2016)

Netter_Support schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es auch nicht. Rumpöbeln aber auf der faulen Haut sitzen bleiben.
> Es gibt Gerichtsurteile, dass wenn eine zweistellige MBit Leistung versprochen wird, du zumindest auch eine zweistellige MBit Leistung zur Verfügung stehen haben musst. Also min. 10Mbit. Bei weniger kann man eine außerordentliche Kündinung in Betracht ziehen.
> 
> TE kommt mir minderjährig vor, und weiß deshalb keine genauen Schritte. So ist meine Erfahrung bis hierher gewesen.
> ...



Der einzige gegen den gepöbelt wird, bin ich. Aber das merkt man als Minderjähriger natürlich nicht (ich kann das auch!)

Danke für den Tipp bei 120308921792178932 Full HD Streams wirds auch mti 100 Mbits knapp, was soll mri die Aussage jetzt bringen?

Wenn du so nett gewesen wärst hättest du dir den Beitrag durchgelesen bevor du antwortest (ich weiß, das klingt irre) dann wüsstest du das ich weiß das ich kündigen könnte, aber nicht kann weil die alternative fehlt.


----------



## nuhll (6. Januar 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja es gibt Momente, da hat man selbst mit den Servicemitarbeitern der Telekom Mitleid, wenn auch nur kurz.
> 
> Das  war aber ein kurzer Besuch im Forum, schöne Ferien.



Wenn Sie mit Leuten wie dir hantieren müssen? Kann man nachvollziehen.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2016)

Weder fähig Hinweise oder Ratschläge als solche zu erkennen, noch in der Lage einen angemessen Ton zu treffen. Läuft bei dir, ich gönn dir deinen Anschluss.


----------



## nuhll (6. Januar 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Weder fähig Hinweise oder Ratschläge als solche zu erkennen, noch in der Lage einen angemessen Ton zu treffen. Läuft bei dir, ich gönn dir deinen Anschluss.



Auf geflame (und mehr ist es nicht) von Menschen wie dir kann ich GERNE verzichten. 

Fang vor deiner Tür an zu kehren, dann guck beim Nachbarn.

Schöner Edit BTW!


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2016)

Hab die Diskussion hier verfolgt und mich aber der 3ten Seite gefragt was dass hier soll, darum meine Frage, was das hier soll. Die eigentliche Frage wurde längst beantwortet und Meinungen zu deiner Leitung + LTE wurde auch alles gesagt. Anstatt das mal zur Kenntnis zu nehmen schmeißt du mit Argumenten und Zahlen um dich, deren Bedeutung du ganz offensichtlich nicht kennst.

Und Ferien...


----------



## Netter_Support (6. Januar 2016)

@nuhll: Ich bin nicht minderjährig, aber danke für den Versuch mich jünger zu machen.  Ich habe jahrelange Erfahrung in technischem Support und bin nun selbstständig unterwegs. Man lernt dabei nicht nur viele Persönlichkeiten und deren Problemchen kennen, sondern auch sich daraus nichts zu machen. 
Deine Schreibweise bzw. die Art wie du dich ausdrückst, ist nicht wirklich erwachsen.

Und du fällst für mich definitiv in die Abteilung minderjährig und deine Eltern haben kein Verständnis für dein Wehwehchen. Ab und zu kannst du diesen Personen auch mal was glauben. 

Deine Eltern + Telekom + User hier halten die Leitung für in Ordnung. Einzig du meinst es besser zu wissen.
Kann ja trotzdem zutreffen.. Aber dann setzt man sich auf den Arsch und sieht zu es zu ändern anstatt nur darüber zu meckern.

@Shorty: Mach dir nichts aus einem solchen Querulanten. Man hat Ihnen das gesagt um auf den richtigen Weg zu gelangen, wenn man das aber abschlägt, oder wie hier einfach mal ignoriert, dann bin ich auch fertig. 
Ich mein, wir haben Spass an der Materie und helfen gerne Personen die nicht so fit sind wie 'wir'. Aber wenn die Personen dann noch so eigensinnig sind, die Tipps in Frage stellen mit Argumenten die mal eben anders interpretiert wurden, entschuldigung diesen Leuten kann man nicht helfen.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2016)

Zumal es auch einen eigenen Thread gibt in dem man sich ganz persönliche Empfehlungen geben lassen kann...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...ng-oder-wie-hole-ich-einfach-mehr-heraus.html

Hab aus meinen schmalen 10,2 stabile 14,6 MBit gemacht. 

Fun Fact: Bei der Telekom bekäme ich auch nur eine 6000er, bei 1&1 eine 16.000er mit der Ankündigung da nicht auf die volle Bandbreite zu kommen, sprich auf eigene Verantwortung.
Hab dann noch etwas Rabatt auf meine monatliche Rechnung ausgehandelt und alle waren happy. Vielleicht braucht man dazu aber eine freundliche Art und das Wissen, dass auch auf der anderen Seite ein Mensch sitzt, ähnlich wie hier im Forum.    Sachen gibt's.


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Januar 2016)

In seinem Fall kann die Leitung nicht höher syncen. Der DSLAM lässt nicht mehr zu


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2016)

Jetzt kommst du hier noch mit Fachbegriffen.  Mir schon bewußt, hatte ja bereits mit dem Thema zu tun und eine Verbesserung erreicht.   Aber ob das nun dem TE weiterhilft. 

Hatte sogar ne ähnliche Sachlage wie der TE, da mir mit nem alten DSL Router auch zeitweise 16.800 geschalten wurden, hab alte Screens gefunden. Wenn ich die mit den aktuellen Werten vergleiche fehlen da jetzt schon 1500 kbits am DSLAM, jedoch hab ich eine Lösung für mein Problem mit dem Service gefunden ohne jemandem auf die Füße zu treten, noch zuviel zu zahlen.  So ähnlich wiederholt sich dass im Leben auch paarmal, hab ich gehört und manchmal werden da sogar die Seiten getauscht.   Gruß


----------



## nuhll (17. Januar 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hab die Diskussion hier verfolgt und mich aber der 3ten Seite gefragt was dass hier soll, darum meine Frage, was das hier soll. Die eigentliche Frage wurde längst beantwortet und Meinungen zu deiner Leitung + LTE wurde auch alles gesagt. Anstatt das mal zur Kenntnis zu nehmen schmeißt du mit Argumenten und Zahlen um dich, deren Bedeutung du ganz offensichtlich nicht kennst.
> 
> Und Ferien...


ICH! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WAR
!!!!!!!!!!!!


MIT DEM BEITRAG 
!!!!!!!!!!

FERTIG!

Und habe DARAUFHIN NUR NOCH AUF FRAGEN GEANTWORTET. Post 13 wäre mein letzer gewesen wenn mich dieser Netter Support nicht weiter genervt hätte.



Netter_Support schrieb:


> @nuhll: Ich bin nicht minderjährig, aber danke für den Versuch mich jünger zu machen.  Ich habe jahrelange Erfahrung in technischem Support und bin nun selbstständig unterwegs. Man lernt dabei nicht nur viele Persönlichkeiten und deren Problemchen kennen, sondern auch sich daraus nichts zu machen.
> Deine Schreibweise bzw. die Art wie du dich ausdrückst, ist nicht wirklich erwachsen.
> 
> Und du fällst für mich definitiv in die Abteilung minderjährig und deine Eltern haben kein Verständnis für dein Wehwehchen. Ab und zu kannst du diesen Personen auch mal was glauben.
> ...


Zu so etwas wie dir, sage ich gar nichts mehr. Packe mich bitte auf Ignore damit ich mit so etwas wie dir nicht mehr schreiben muss. Es ist eine Frechheit was du hier abgezogen hast.

Vielen dank.

PS: Wenn du nicht Minderjährig bist, tust du mir noch mehr leid.


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. Januar 2016)

Wie war das? Der Klügere gibt nach?
Warum lässt du den  Fred nach 11 Tage nicht einfach so stehen?
Bringen dich die Caps-Lock Taste und die vielen Fragezeichen schneller zum Ziel?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## nuhll (17. Januar 2016)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Wie war das? Der Klügere gibt nach?
> Warum lässt du den  Fred nach 11 Tage nicht einfach so stehen?
> Bringen dich die Caps-Lock Taste und die vielen Fragezeichen schneller zum Ziel?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen



Wenn du es genau wissen willst, weil ich wegen dieser Person einen ban kassiert habe. Konnte also nicht vorher antworten. Klügere gibt nach? Najut, dann dürfte dieses etwas ja nicht mehr antworten...  perfekt.

Aber die größte Frage ist wieso mich dieses etwas schon im ersten Post angreift, wenn er doch so erwachsen ist.


----------



## dsdenni (17. Januar 2016)

Nach den Screenshots vom TE sieht es doch halbwegs gut aus

Schwankt zwischen 900KB-4MB, was etwa 8-35Mbit entsprechen.

Wurde da MegaByte mit MegaBit vertauscht?


----------



## nuhll (17. Januar 2016)

Nein, ist schon richtig Schwankt zwischen 5 und höchstens 40Mbits. Teilweise geht LTE also gar nicht.

Der insgesamt Speed ist ja auch nicht mein Problem. Zum downloaden perfekt alles in Ordnung.

Es geht mir lediglich darum das so bald jemand ein Video guckt das LTE angeht. Und dann ist alles Zeitkritische wie z.B. Zocken nur noch schwer möglich. (hoher Ping)

Mit den 11 Mbit DSL die ich hatte, war alles in Ordnung, alles super.


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. Januar 2016)

Dann zock doch nur über DSL, ohne den Tunnel


----------



## nuhll (17. Januar 2016)

Ich soll also jedes mal zwischen DSL und LTE umschalten...?

Die Priorisierung funktioniert übrigens nicht (korrekt). So bald LTE weg ist (passiert ab und zu) gehts nicht mehr...


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. Januar 2016)

man muss dir echt alles vorkauen...

Anleitung: Speedport Hybrid für Gaming optimieren - Hardwareluxx


----------



## nuhll (17. Januar 2016)

Spreche ich Chinesisch? Ich habe diverse Anleitungen ausprobiert, es funktioniert nicht, nicht richtig oder gar nicht.

Was soll diese bepisste herablassende Art?


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. Januar 2016)

na irgendwas scheinst du ja falsch zu machen.
Kenne noch keinen bei dem es nicht klappt und es nicht Fehler 40 war.


----------



## nuhll (17. Januar 2016)

Ich habe nichts falsch gemacht. Die Anleitung(en) sind ja nun wirklich sehr einfach umzusetzen.

Problem ist wahrscheinlich einfach das wenn jemand ein Video guckt das ja auch per DSL geht, wenn DSL voll, dann hoher Ping. Da kann ich noch so sagen nicht per LTE.


----------



## D00msday (18. Januar 2016)

Hallo nuhll,

ich habe ebenfalls Magenta Hybrid und würde dir gern etwas Licht in dieses Dunkel hier bringen. Wie ich bereits entnehmen konnte liefert deine DSL Leitung zu wenig Leistung (um die 6-12 MBit) und ihr habt deshalb über Hybrid das Bonding mit LTE.

Eure DSL Leitung kann einerseits durch das Benutzen eines eigenen Vertrages für "jede" Partei und durch das aufrüsten der DSL- und Glasfaserkabelanbindung deines Hauses und des deiner Nachbarschaft erhöht werden. Hier sind die Hausbesitzer und Hausbauer schuld, da sie es anscheinend aus Kostengründen versäumt haben das Haus an das Glasfasernetz anzubinden. Vor Jahrzehnten schon fing es an, dass deshalb die Hausbauer/Besitzer gefragt wurden, ob sie einen Anschluss an das neue Glasfasernetz haben möchten. Wenn die Gemeinde bzw. deine Nachbarschaft zum Großteil diesen technischen Fortschritt nicht haben wollte, hatten Telekom und Kabelanbieter also leider kein Recht Anbindung an die Häuser zu schaffen. Da ein Unternehmen von den Einnahmen lebt und nicht von den Ausgaben, mussten sie also ihre Kapazitäten auf Orte und Nachbarschaften konzentrieren, in denen die Menschen "Ja!" zum neuen Standard gesagt haben und Telekom und anderen Unternehmen grünes Licht zum Bauen gegeben haben. Das einzige was dir hier übrig bleibt, ist dass du dich bei deinen Hausbesitzern, deiner Nachbarschaft und deiner Gemeinde beschwerst und dafür sorgst, dass deine Gemeinde den Ausbau fördert, da die Telekom und andere Anbieter nichts dafür können, dass sich diese Menschen dafür entschieden haben kein Glasfaser haben zu wollen.

Warum ihr zwei verschiedene Hausparteien über ein und den selben Internetzugang ins Internet gehen lasst ist in keinem Fall nachvollziehbar und resultiert in einer noch geringeren Leistung für jede der Parteien! Sorgt dafür, dass jede Partei einen eigenen Zugang hat. Außerdem ist im Falle einer Strafe (illegaler Download) der Vertragsteller haftbar und das sind entweder ihr oder die andere Partei, selbst wenn deine Familie oder die anderen nichts damit zu tun haben.

Die LTE Leistung kannst du durch viele Arten verbessern:
- externe Antennen außerhalb des Hauses (besonders empfohlen Novero Dabendorf, so kurzes Kabel wie möglich wegen der Dämpfung), innerhalb des Hauses nur mit low-loss Kabeln (geringste Dämpfung) - allerdings sollte eine externe Antenne natürlich im Besten Fall außerhalb des Hauses sein. Merke: je länger das Kabel desto schlechter die Empfangsstärke 
- ausrichten des Routers / externer Antennen Richtung Sendemast, wenn möglich vor dem Fenster
- Installation von Netzwerkverkehrsdrosselern an PC und Laptops, die nicht favorisiert werden sollen (zb Netlimiter)

Die Mehrleistung würde in einer gesamtstabileren Verbindung resultieren, die nur sehr kleine Schwankungen hat (immer nahe der maximalen Stärke der Leitung+50 MBit). Das Problem das ihr habt ist, dass eure DSL Anbindung schon nicht ausreicht für Full HD Fernsehen + irgendwas anderes außer Full HD Fernsehen. HD alleine benötigt schon 5-6k. Für Full HD werden je nach Anbieter stabile 12-16k benötigt. So wird dann vorrangig natürlich ohne Drosselung irgendeiner Komponente zuerst die DSL Leitung genutzt und nachrangig die LTE Leitung, da der Speedport Hybrid Router natürlich vorrangig einen geringen Ping leisten will. Dass von den maximalen 6-12k dann nur 5,5-11k ankommen liegt an dem Bonding, das zwar schon sehr ausgereift ist, aber noch nicht 100%ig ausgereift ist. Dass deine Werte auch mal darunter liegen können, liegt an den Leitungen eures Hauses zur Straße und an den Leitungen der Straße zum Verteiler. Bei zwei Parteien wird natürlich dann auch doppelt so viel Leistung gebraucht. Ebenfalls haben aufgrund der Firmwareverbesserungen verschiedene Speedport Hybrid Firmwares auch verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten. Hier werden also in Zukunft durch Softwareupdates noch einige Verbesserungen kommen.

Dir bleiben nun folgende Möglichkeit um dies zu ändern:
1. Du kaufst einen Router mit eingebauter Softwaredrosselung bzw. Priorisierung/QoS (z. B. Netgear, Linksys, DLink) und verbindest diesen mit allen Geräten die gedrosselt werden sollen. Auf diesem Router stellst du ein separates WLAN Netz. Deinen Spiele-PC priorisierst du im QoS Menü des neuen Routers dann auf High und den Rest auf Low. So ist sichergestellt, dass dein Spiele-PC eine vorgegebene Mindestleistung hat. Einem Fernseher, Smartphone oder anderem PC ist es zum Beispiel Latte, ob er mit nem 300ms Ping oder nem 19ms Ping den Film oder die Datei nebenbei herunterlädt - einem Spiele-PC nicht!

2. Du sorgst dafür, dass jede eurer Parteien einen eigenen Internetvertrag und Internetanschluss hat.

Eine Drosselung an deinem PC ist, wie du richtig erkannt hast nicht hilfreich, noch solltest du LTE ausstellen oder nur auf LTE bauen, da der Ping allein über LTE gern mal um die 300ms ist.


----------



## nuhll (18. Januar 2016)

Danke das du mir helfen willst. Allerdings hab ich das Gefühl ich werde komplett Missverstanden. Mache ich den eindruck das ich gar keine Ahnung habe? 

Die Leitung hier aufm Dorf wurde vor ca. 100.000 Jahren gelegt, führt nicht direkt zur nächsten Stadt sondern ins nächste Dorf (was weiter entfernt ist als die Stadt..) [hat wohl was mit dem PLZ bereich zu tun].  Ich habe ein Angebot von einem lokalen Anbieter, der möchte allerdings erst investieren wenn sich 250 Partein Zwangsverpflichten (absolut unmöglich, es finden sich vllt um die 100).  Der Rest sind ältere Leute, welche kein Internet brauchen.

Wie Internet und LTE und Bonding funktioniert ist mir vollkommen klar. 

Es gibt auch nur einen Internetanschluss weil es ein Grundstück ist mit einem 2 Familienhaus. 

Um das ganze auf den Punkt zu bringen (das habe ich aber auch bereits mehrfach geschrieben) geht es hier nicht darum das der LTE Speed schwankt oder sonstiges. Es geht mir darum das ich bis zu 16k DSL bezahle und auch gerne dieses bis zu 16k geschaltet bekommen würde. Laut Router sind immer 12k+ (bis zu 15Mbits) drin. 

Laut eigenen Test (das Limit von 5,5 Mbits wurde 1 Monat entfernt) ist 10Mbits ohne Störungen möglich. Dies würde ausreichen um Videos anzuschauen ohne das LTE angeht. Leider wurde das Limit wieder rein gemacht und seid dem Gurken wir wieder mit 5,5 Mbits rum, also egal was man tut, LTE geht an...

Die LTE Antenne ist bereits insgesamt ca. 5 Stunden (mit 5 verschiedenen Antennen) ausgerichtet worden (meine Freundin ist immer noch total genervt) es ist eine hochwertige Aussaneantenne von deinem genannten Anbieter. Vor lauter langeweile habe ich bisher 5 LTE Antennen getestet, diese war die beste. Die Antenne ist direkt auf dem Dach aufgebaut und mit möglichst geringen Kabel an den Router angeschlossen (5 von 5 Balken).

Das gesamte Netzwerk ist mit Cat7 und 1Gbits verkabelt. Die 1 Gbits werden auch erreicht. 

Die eingebaute QoS von Telekom funktioniert nicht zuverlässig. Ich habe es an LoL getestet und das Problem reicht von Verbindungsabbrüchen bis zu Chat geht nicht mehr... obwohl ich wie gesagt die Anleitungen direkt umgesetzt habe und auch die korrekten Ports beim LoL Support angefragt habe.

Ein anderer Router kommt erst mal nicht in Frage da ich mir sicher bin das die Telekom die Einwahldaten wohl nicht so einfach raus rücken wird.

Ich bin einfach der  Meinung, wenn die Telekom meint hier wäre nicht mehr als 6Mbit drin, wieso muss ich dann genauso viel bezahlen wie jemand der 16Mbits bekommt? Oder warum wird mir nicht ein 16k RAM (oder 8, oder 10) geschaltet, ich meine, dann kann sich der Router doch selbst aussuchen mit wie viel Mbits er synchronisiert. Ich schätze 8Mbit Ram würden ja ausreichen um ein gutes Internet Erlebnis zu bewerkstelligen. Allerdings, wie gesagt, weigert sich die Telekom mehr DSL zu schalten oder den Betrag zu senken. Man kann sich nun darüber streiten ob Sie das tun um Ihr Netz zu schützen oder einfach... nennen wir es Profitorientierung. Weiterhin behauptet die Telekom der LTE Funkmast sei zu Stoßzeiten nicht überlastet, dies möchte ich durch den Speedtest wiederlegen so das eventuell wenigstens das LTE ausgebaut wird. Oder ich einen anderen Masten (z.B. den der direkt im Ort ist) zugewiesen bekomme. Momentan verbinde ich mich mit einem Masten der wohl 5-10KM entfernt in der Stadt steht... 

Das Thema an sich ist erledigt, ich wollte lediglich einen Tipp wie ich einen dauerhaften beleghaften Speedtest realisieren kann, die Lösung hierfür steht auf Seite  1 oder 2.

Edit:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...r-speedtest-jemand-eine-idee-post7939202.html (dort)


----------

